# Need help Build a wet/dry filter ...



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

Hi guys
i have been in this hobby for more than 2 years, but only been using 
canister filters, i am building a 210g now and want to go wet/dry this time
any help would be great!
Thanks


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm also moving to wet/dry and recently picked up a small book that is clearly technical but pleasant to read, and not too out of date: The man owns a sump company in the U. S. but is generous in his knowledge. If you'd like to borrow the book for a month let me know.


----------



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

save yourself the trouble.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...7/fs-acrylic-sump-reeflo-barracuda-pump-4818/

good price too. similar to mine which works great.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Kookus! 

Pm me if you are interested. I can even throw in a couple buckets of bioballs!


----------



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

that should work fine with 210g?
and what about the tubes ? dam...i am soo noob at sump..lol


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

It will be around 75-80 gallon in volume so plenty large for a 210....in fact, its bloody huge at almost half the volume of your main tank so if your plumbing is designed properly, the chance of flooding is pretty slim in case of power outages. When the power goes out, sump setups tend to siphon water back into the sump. All depends on how your overflows are set up. I'm no expert at these things so hopefully others can help. I had this sump custom built but decided to abandon due to noise that was too excessive for my tv room due to my poor choice of an uberpowerful pump.


----------



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

Yup, always better to go big when you have a large tank with monsters.

I use 2 quiet one 6000 pumps and it seems fine. Got quieter the longer i ran it. the only difficult part is finding all the right connections. Once thats done you're set...


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

And use flex hose when possible. Its easier to route and keeps vibrations isolated.


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> It will be around 75-80 gallon in volume so plenty large for a 210....in fact, its bloody huge at almost half the volume of your main tank so if your plumbing is designed properly, the chance of flooding is pretty slim in case of power outages. When the power goes out, sump setups tend to siphon water back into the sump. All depends on how your overflows are set up. I'm no expert at these things so hopefully others can help. I had this sump custom built but decided to abandon due to noise that was too excessive for my tv room due to my poor choice of an uberpowerful pump.


Those are two excellent points:
1) I'm planning eventually for a public location and do not need the "drama" of canisters leaking, or being played with by someone pulling a hose or cord. I need it idiot proof. A sump stopping should do just that: stop.
2) Calculating what you really, really need so surprise issues like noise, or spending $1,000's more than you really need to prevent divorces!


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

*What is planned for the tank?*



CALC said:


> Hi guys
> i have been in this hobby for more than 2 years, but only been using
> canister filters, i am building a 210g now and want to go wet/dry this time
> any help would be great!
> Thanks


What's going in the tank? Example: for a wet/dry should you plan for a protein skimmer for a brackish tank? Is it really necessary? Or would you be better putting your money into a higher end UV?


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

I like the complete and integrated systems if you can find them. Big Al's has an interesting overflow/sump system called the RP3 at 700 and 1,000 gallons an hour. Does anyone have experience with these systems?

This is the book I found in the used book store in West Vancouver:
author: Albert J. Thiel
"The Marine Fish and Invert Reef Aquarium
I like his writing and there's loads of information not on a lot of sites/forums.
I've seen that name before, so I think he writes a lot of articles on the subject.
Note: my interest is in how this applies to brackish water and high oxygen demand freshwater tanks, so while it's devoted to marine reef, there's still a lot of research to do on my part, including all the excellent help and experience from all on this forum.


----------

